# 6x9 in side panel



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i wonder if anybody tried to stick 6x9s in the side panels in a 2dr. b13 . if so how did it sound and is it better than stickin them in the rear deck ?


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Yea me too. But what im concerned about is that when you wanna put in a 6x9 in the front you might have to do some customization to the panel. I been wanting to do that for a long time since the panel is messed up where i had a 5 or 6 inch speaker so i need to put in something bigger. Plus one dude said something about putting speakers in the back. He said you wouldnt have a concert behind you and you wouldnt hear it like you want. I dunno what he said but it sounded about right.


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

50dollasentra said:


> Yea me too. But what im concerned about is that when you wanna put in a 6x9 in the front you might have to do some customization to the panel. I been wanting to do that for a long time since the panel is messed up where i had a 5 or 6 inch speaker so i need to put in something bigger. Plus one dude said something about putting speakers in the back. He said you wouldnt have a concert behind you and you wouldnt hear it like you want. I dunno what he said but it sounded about right.


not to come off wrong but i am talkin about the panels in the back beside the rear seat


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well in that case you're better off putting them in the rear deck. More mounting depth, much easier to cut out the holes, much better baffle (more solid, less holes). Honestly though you'd be much better off just getting some dedicated 6.5" midbasses back there though. They'll give you the added midbass you apparently believe to be lacking, without screwing up the sound stage with treble/voices/other misc high freqs coming from behind you. You'd need an amp for them though, then again you should have good amped front speakers before you even consider rears in the first place.


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Well in that case you're better off putting them in the rear deck. More mounting depth, much easier to cut out the holes, much better baffle (more solid, less holes). Honestly though you'd be much better off just getting some dedicated 6.5" midbasses back there though. They'll give you the added midbass you apparently believe to be lacking, without screwing up the sound stage with treble/voices/other misc high freqs coming from behind you. You'd need an amp for them though, then again you should have good amped front speakers before you even consider rears in the first place.


you are sayin that it would be better to put 6.5 in the side panels instead of 6x9s ( i am a nob to audio setups)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry I forgot you had a 2dr, I thought you were talking about putting them in the rear doors

I really don't know what kind of setup that car has back there. Is the cutout in the side panel for a 6x9 or were you thinking of cutting it larger to fit a 6x9? Are there speaker holes in the rear deck as well? What size are they?


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Sorry I forgot you had a 2dr, I thought you were talking about putting them in the rear doors
> 
> I really don't know what kind of setup that car has back there. Is the cutout in the side panel for a 6x9 or were you thinking of cutting it larger to fit a 6x9? Are there speaker holes in the rear deck as well? What size are they?


there is a cut out for a 6x9 and there are speaker in the rear deck they are 6.5


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Hm, well it's really up to you

Many people don't like rear speakers, some do, all a matter of taste. Personally I don't like rear speakers as long as there's a sub, but without a sub the sound is just "empty" if you don't have rear speakers. Hard to see some 6x9 install locations go to waste....if it were me I would put some good components in the front doors, 6.5" midbass in the rear deck, and some 6x9 subwoofers in the side panels. You'd need a lot of amplification to pull that off effectively though, not to mention a lot of crossovers.

You have a ton of choices really, before you do anything though I would upgrade the front speakers as those will have the largest effect.


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

where would i get some 6x9 subs from


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Tang band makes some, don't have the link here at work but I'll post it when I get home. Sure you can find them through a google search though, I think it's something like www.tb-speaker.com


----------

